# Another Wow



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Another nieghbor is building a pitted cattle confinement.180' x 655'.12' deep pit.2000 hd of fats under 1 roof.
http://www.dglobe.com/event/article/id/58231/


----------



## shortrow (Feb 21, 2012)

Must be nice........ That is one real building.


----------

